# Dead Sub?



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a Bic f-12 sub and the other day it turned off while playing. The led power light was off so I assumed it was the fuse. I checked it and it was blown so I tried replacing the fuse with the same type fuse and every time I turn the sub on the fuse blows immediately. Am I out of luck? What do you think is up?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If the fuse continues to blow - especially if it happens as soon as you turn on the sub - then chances are there's a direct short. Because it's not a terribly expensive subwoofer to begin with more than likely it wouldn't be cost effective to get it repaired, so there may not be much you can do with it at this point.

Have you tried plugging it into a different outlet? Doubtful that will make a difference, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

how old is your subwoofer?if its warranty hasnt expired you might could get it fixed for free.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

It's about 3 years old, and no I haven't tried another outlet. I will see if that helps. May go with the polk psw-505 to replace it.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If it turns out you aren't able to resolve the F12 issue you might want to also consider the NXG NX-BAS-500. I'm going to do a review on one shortly and found myself quite impressed relative to the price.


----------

